# Miso-Glazed Chilean Sea Bass



## jstarr (Feb 5, 2009)

My girlfriend loves the miso glazed chilean sea bass from Tao.  Although I’ve never tried it, I’m trying to replicate it and cook it for her on Valentines Day.

Has anyone ever tried it?  If so, can they provide me with a recipe?  Also, what would you accompany this dish with?

I’ve seen some recipes on the internet, but you guys have been wonderful with providing me with recipes in the past.

Thanks.


----------



## Saraaaaa (Feb 5, 2009)

I think sea bass goes really well with spinach.


----------



## mike in brooklyn (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm not trying to be critical here - just informative.
Chilean Seabass is a very threatened species - it has been removed
from the menu of all environmentally ethical chefs in NYC.

Below is a link to a site which rates fish based on ethical environmental
sustainability. You might be able to substitute Striped Bass or
blackfish.

Seafood Selector - Environmental Defense Fund


----------



## GB (Feb 6, 2009)

If I am not mistaken, much of what is labeled as Chilean Seabass on menus now is not really the real thing. Other fish is being substituted, but it is still being called CSB. Not ever ethical of course, but neither is using the real thing IMO.

That being said, I am sure people here will be able to help jstarr out with a good recipe and he can then pick the fish of his choice to make it with.


----------



## jstarr (Feb 8, 2009)

What are some good alternative fish that are similar, and can someone help me out with a recipe?


----------



## attie (Feb 9, 2009)

GB said:


> If I am not mistaken, much of what is labeled as Chilean Seabass on menus now is not really the real thing. Other fish is being substituted, but it is still being called CSB. Not ever ethical of course, but neither is using the real thing IMO.
> 
> That being said, I am sure people here will be able to help jstarr out with a good recipe and he can then pick the fish of his choice to make it with.


We have a similar problem here with fish being miss-labeled. What sort of fish are they passing off as Sea Bass GB, the idea of stamping out such practices is to name and shame the culprits because no doubt they are using a cheap imported fish to replace the original product. 

I have been involved with the fishing industry all my life [from when I was in nappies] and I have two pet hates, imported seafood and Basa. Imported Basa [Catfish] almost destroyed your local Catfish industry yet it was American finance that set this industry in motion in South Vietnam.   

Mention the word "Catfish" to an Aussie and we would choke, it is not a fish we eat yet, we do eat Basa, so it goes to show how narrow minded we are. Basa was once marketed here as Pacific Dory, now it is sold raw [????fresh] as Basa but in some areas as 'Cod' once it is cooked, but it is *never *sold as Catfish.

I have eaten CSB [once] and must say that it is nothing to write home about, it was supplied to me as a sample. The thing is that once most people here eat our tropical reef fish there is no way they go back to the cool water fish, and this is why I can never understand why you people talk about cooking fish this way and adding this and that.

Our fish is extremely mild in flavour and each has it's own texture and flavour, the best way for us to cook our fish is to simply grill it lightly in butter and enjoy its natural flavour.


----------



## mike in brooklyn (Feb 9, 2009)

Miso-Marinated Sea Bass with Beurre Blanc Recipe at Epicurious.com

Above link to Epicurious recipe for miso striped bass - let us know how it
turns out


----------



## jstarr (Feb 9, 2009)

What if I were to do a miso glazed salmon?


----------



## GB (Feb 9, 2009)

I bet that would be very tasty jstarr.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 9, 2009)

jstarr said:


> What if I were to do a miso glazed salmon?


 
I think miso and salmon were made for each other!


----------



## jstarr (Feb 9, 2009)

Do you think marinating the salmon overnight would ruin the fish?


----------



## mudbug (Feb 9, 2009)

jennyema said:


> I think miso and salmon were made for each other!


 
Hi, jenny, please 'splain.  I know nothing about miso and have been trying various marinades for salmon to try out on the family.  what do I have to buy/do?


----------



## jstarr (Feb 12, 2009)

Any thoughts on a side dish to go with miso-glazed salmon?  What about udon noodles with sesame oil and soy sauce along with a veggie?


----------



## jennyema (Feb 12, 2009)

jstarr said:


> Do you think marinating the salmon overnight would ruin the fish?


 

Yes.  Especially if there is anything acidic in it.

Fish needs only an hour or so.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 12, 2009)

mudbug said:


> Hi, jenny, please 'splain. I know nothing about miso and have been trying various marinades for salmon to try out on the family. what do I have to buy/do?


 
Muddy,

Do you have an asian market nearby?  Or a whole foods?  Buy a container of white miso paste.  It's a lot, but it lasts forever.

For salmon, I use miso paste, brown sugar or palm sugar, and fish sauce or soy sauce, ginger, garlic and sometimes lemongrass.  I let the fish sit in it for about an hour before cooking.

Here's a similar recipe:Miso-Glazed Salmon Recipe - Fish - MyRecipes.com

You can also easily make miso soup with granulated dashi.

Miso is also a great addition to all kinds of things, from soups and stews to salad dressings.  It adds a savory "umami" flavor.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 12, 2009)

jstarr said:


> Any thoughts on a side dish to go with miso-glazed salmon? What about udon noodles with sesame oil and soy sauce along with a veggie?


 
Seaweed salad or cold sesame spinache?


----------



## ChefJune (Feb 12, 2009)

jennyema said:


> I think miso and salmon were made for each other!


 
Amen.  just make sure the salmon you are buying is labeled "WILD!" (and preferably Alaska).


----------



## jstarr (Feb 13, 2009)

I think I'm going to do udon noodles and a vegetable to accompany.  Any ideas?


----------



## mudbug (Feb 13, 2009)

sounds yummy! and a light recipe too! thanks so much


----------



## mike in brooklyn (Feb 13, 2009)

Speaking of wild salmon - there was an article in NY Times a few months back
stating farmed salmon is being marketed as wild, just like much olive oil is
not 100% olive oil.
I would trust Whole Foods to label their salmon honestly - but who can afford their
prices. 
Wild salmon is much less fatty than farmed - that's how you can be sure of it.
Curiously - most canned salmon is wild.


----------



## jstarr (Feb 13, 2009)

Why would you go with Wild vs. farmed?


----------



## mike in brooklyn (Feb 13, 2009)

While the American palate is more accustomed and favorable to the
rich and fatty taste of farmed Salmon - we must keep in mind
that farmed Salmon is  fed a dye to turn its flesh the pink color
which wild Salmon get from eating Krill and other seafood, the feed given to wild Salmon is depleting fish stocks , the favorable Omega-3 fatty oils are much more concentrated in the wild stock. As was previously posted in this thread here is one of several environmentally aware seafood selection charts available  Salmon - Seafood Watch | Monterey Bay Aquarium

I personally would use wild over farmed when possible.


----------



## dphil (Feb 14, 2009)

*Tao Sea Bass*

The seabass at Tao is fantastic. I am actually trying to make it myself tonight. The miso glaze is the key. Lots of recipes out there for that. Soy, Sake, miso, brown sugar, lemon, etc. Let is marinate for a couple of hrs. You will want to cook it on broil for about 5 to 7 mins. Cooks fast....separates and will form a great crust.

Good luck


----------

